# TV/Media Stand 82" TV ?



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

We bought 2 Samsung TVs for the new house. The 75" will be wall mounted in our bedroom. The 82" is going in the great room. Having a time finding a quality stand aside from a. BDI Corridor which is $2400. We may just bite the bullet. Need a good heavy duty stand, TV is 6' wide and don't want to risk buying something that'll put a $5500 TV on the floor. Any suggestions ?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I have several MonoPrice mounts. Cheap and crazy sturdy. I could hang on them.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I have several MonoPrice mounts. Cheap and crazy sturdy. I could hang on them.


Picture or it didn't happen :lol:


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I mounted my 82" LG with a Sanus mount. Works perfectly and hasn't fallen a single time in the few months it has been up!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

And here I was thinking 75" was pretty big...


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

It really is. Mistake was side by side comparison. Almost bought 2 82" sets but we'd already spent $9K plus
on these. If we didn't have other equipment to get out of sight, we'd go wall mount. Looked a bit today and the BDI stand is going to have to work, 2K is a bit but so be it.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Perhaps consider a smaller console table that doesn't need to necessarily be used for the stand?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I would consider having one custom made locally for that price. You could probably get exactly what you want for less than that. Probably stronger too


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Thanks much,, we ate moving 7 hours away in two weeks into a new house so we pretty much need something within a month.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

We bought a dining room buffet at american home signature. It has tons of room inside and I drilled vent holes in the back corners. We still hung our 75" TV on the wall with a mount but we use the buffet to hold all of our devices.

When we first mounted the TV it was to close the the angled ceiling so we ended up using lag screws on a piece of 2x4 to studs and then attaching the mount to the 2x4 giving us enough room. At first I thought the 2x4 would look bad but you would never notice it unless I mentioned it.
The tv is about 1/4" above the cabinet and about 1 1/2" from the ceiling


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

That's thinking outside the box&#128077;


----------

